# suntan/sunburn



## albondiga

Hi all,

My dictionary gives both "sunburnt" and "tanned" as translations for the word "shazuf," but these are two very different things in my mind... so I have three questions:

1) When someone says "shazuf," to which one are they most likely referring?

2) What are the most common colloquially-used adjectives to describe one who is:a) sunburnt, and 
b) tanned?​3) What are the most common colloquially-used nouns to refer to:b) a "sunburn," and
b) a "suntan"?
​Thanks!


----------



## bat777

Hello albondiga,

1) When someone says "shazuf," they are most likely referring to tanned.




2) The most common colloquially-used adjectives to describe one who is:a) sunburnt: _saruf _(literally: burnt, either by the sun or by fire)​b) tanned: _shazuf_​3) The most common colloquially-used nouns to refer to a "suntan" is _shizuf. _I don't think that there is one noun in Hebrew to describe "a sunburn". You could say something like:
נשרפתי בשמש ויש לי כּוִיוֹת.

(_kviyot _is the plural of _kviya_, which means a burn).

I hope this helps.
bat7


----------



## pachyderm

1) Tanned
2) a) שָֹרוּף
b) שזוף
3) a) כְּוִוייַת שֶׁמֶש
    b) שִׁזּוּף


----------



## albondiga

Thanks, it's all very clear now!


----------



## Flaminius

And could we use השתזפתי to say, "I have got a suntan"?


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> And could we use השתזפתי to say, "I have got a suntan"?


Yes


----------



## Nunty

Flaminius said:


> And could we use השתזפתי to say, "I have got a suntan"?


Hmm... I think that would be more like "I sunned myself".


----------



## pachyderm

​
לדעתי אפשר לומר גם:

הייתי אתמול בשמש כמה שעות והשתזפתי יותר מדי

(כלומר, בלי להתכוון).
​​


----------



## bat777

pachyderm said:


> 1) Tanned
> 2) a) שָֹרוּף
> b) שזוף
> 3) a) כְּוִוייַת שֶׁמֶש
> b) שִׁזּוּף


 
Do you think that in everyday use people say כוויית שמש? It sounds high register too me. Perheps the everyday alternative would be כוויה מהשמש?


----------



## amikama

bat777 said:


> Do you think that in everyday use people say כוויית שמש? It sounds high register too me. Perheps the everyday alternative would be כוויה מהשמש?


Or מכת שמש? (Although it actually means מכת חום, heat stroke.)


----------

